# Annual Holiday Swap



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Just in case anyone would like to participate, but hasn't seen the sign-up thread down in the Swaps/Work-Alongs/Tutorials Forum, the 2015 Handmade Holiday Swap is beginning in November. There is still time to sign-up; Friday Oct 30th will be the last day to join in. Partners will be posted on Monday Nov. 2nd.

For more info, or to sign-up, go here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/swaps-work-alongs-tutorials/544091-2015-handmade-holiday-swap-sign-up-here.html


----------

